# ITV's This Time Next Year Wants to Hear From You!



## TTNY (Jan 6, 2017)

We are currently working on the second series of the ITV show, This Time Next Year, hosted by Davina McCall. The show focuses on ordinary people who want to make extraordinary steps in order to change their lives in a year.

We had a wonderful response to the stories that we broadcast last year relating to people trying for a baby and we would love to find more.

Click here for more details on how to apply to be on the show - http://bit.ly/2hvXNfS

Thanks very much!


----------

